# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  mi primer cumple¡¡¡¡¡

## magicwoman

hola dentro de poco tendre mi primer cumpleaños para enanos y la verdad es que ando un poco perdida me gustaria que me dierais algunos consejos ya que por lo menos no quiero que salga mal la cosa, sobre que trucos realizar ya que solo tienen 3-4 años.

y palabras magicas que sean muy infantiles tengo poca imaginacion pa estas cosas   :Oops:

----------


## ignoto

¿3 ó 4 años?

¡Que alguien le dé una medalla al valor!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pues para cumplir un añito estás muy crecidita!!!!   :Lol:  

Y, más en serio, si le planteas a Ignoto tus ideas o lo que tienes pensado, es la persona idónea para darte buenos consejos.

----------


## ignoto

Por alguna parte anoté algunas cosas a bote pronto.
El hilo se llamaba algo así como crear un espectáculo (creo recordar).

----------


## Burton

Supongo que debe de ser esto:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=11003

----------


## shark

magia para 3 o 4 años........ que no te pase ná  8-)

----------


## magojuanillo

si consiges que se queden con esa edad , quietecitos y que presten atencion y demas,ya habras empezado a hacer magia   :Lol:  ,bueno mucha suerte y un saludo

----------


## magicwoman

me lo poneis muy crudo
yo creo que me hare con ellos ademas ire disfrazada de bruja supongo que les creare algo de respeto si no quieren que los combierta en sapos jajajajajajja total me tirare a la piscina a ver que pasa ya os contare, tengo pensados unos trukillos a ver que os parecen,

fabrica de caramelos
fp
camaleon
varita que se rompe
cuerda flakir
libro de colorear
cuerda a pañuelo
globoflexia
de papel a sombrero


ya esta si se os ocurre algo mejor digan digan que yo leo
gracias por vuestro pesame

----------


## CharlieCharm

A la fabrica de caramelos te recomiendo que lo hagas al ultimo y que preguntes a los padres antes de hacerlo ya que puede ocurrir que algun chico no pueda comper y lo vas a dejar triste  :Wink1:

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Si vas disfrada de bruja, hay una levitación con escoba de Andriw Mayne, muy buena y para enanos te puede funcionar bien

si queires mas detalles mandame un MP

----------


## CharlieCharm

En que libro o video aparece la levitación con escoba??

----------


## Mago Knapp

En el de "Wizard School", ahi sale la levitación con la escoba...

magicwoman, mi recomendación es que busques más que nada efectos en los que involucres cambios de colores, números, dados, en especial efectos en los que interactues con los peques, preguntarles cosas, que contesten gritando, a mi en lo personal uno de los juegos que más me gusta de mi rutina infantil cuando trabajo en kinders es la Tv, es una especie de folder con un cartoncillo el cual sacas y tiene impreso un dibujo (en el mio es pinocho), después de la magia queda coloreado, lo combino con las crayolas (o crayones) que desaparecen, a continuación te dejo mi rutina, ojalá te sirva de provecho (a ti y a cualquiera que quiera adoptarla, se las dejo con cariño), si a alguien se le ocurre algo para añadirle que lo comparta y asi se irá mejorando

Atención, el éxito de ésta rutina depende en un 80% de que todo lo "sobreactúes", vas a necesitar sacar tus dotes de Mimo(a) porque es 100% infantil

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Les pregunto a los niños si les gustan los cuentos, ellos responden "siiiii", entonces les digo que vamos a contar un cuento, solo que para que entiendan muy bien lo que les voy contando voy a necesitar la ayuda de una muñequita (paso a una niña), le pregunto su nombre y le digo que va a ir actuando todo lo que yo vaya narrando...

-¿Cual es tu nombre?
-Pamela
-Bueno pues esta e una historia acerca de una niña que se llamaba... Pamela! (la volteo a ver fijamente, causa muchas risas)
-Pamela lloraba y lloraba... ¿Por que creen que lloraba? (contestan unas 10 o 15 inocentadas) No! lloraba porque estaba triste (risas)
-¿Saben por que estaba triste? (otra lluvia de respuestas inocentes), No! Porque no estaba contenta! (más risas)
-Y ¿porque no estaba contenta? (todos dicen "porque estaba triste) No! Porque su televisor se habia descompuesto y se veia sin colores (lo sacas y lo enseñas)
-Cada vez que Pamela queria ver sus caricaturas se acordaba de que su tv no tenia color y lloraba... (le pones a la vista la figura del personaje y la animas a que "llore", usualmente les da pena, solo dile que haga el gesto con sus manitas tallandose los ojos)... Cuando lo apagaba pues se le olvidaba y volvía a sonreir (le pides que ria), pero cada que lo encendia lloraba, lo apagaba y volvia a reir (aqui le sacas mucho partido ya que entre más veces repitas esto más risas consigues, llega un momento en que solo se lo enseñas, lo retiras, se lo enseñas, lo retiras, repetidamente diciendo lloraba, se reia, lloraba, se reia... Cuando veas que las risas disminuyen te detienes en seco y dices muy remarcadamente "Iba a quedar loca!" (carcajadas)
-Un dia salió a caminar (la animas a caminar cerca de ti en el "escenario") caminó y caminó... cuando de pronto se encuentra con... ¿Que creen? (volvemos a las respuestas inocentes) No! Con un arcoiris graaaande graaande! Y le pregunta "Arcoiris arcoiris!" (le pides que repita) ¿Me prestarias tus colores para mi tv? (ahora te diriges a los niños) ¿Que creen que contesto el arcoiris? (unos gritan "Siiiii" otros "nooooo") No le contestó nada porque los arcoiris no hablan (risas)
-Ella sigui caminando cuando de pronto se encuentra con ¿quien creen...?
(otra vez las respuestas inocentes) pues se encuentra con el mago más guapo del mundo! (o la maga más guapa del mundo   :Smile1:  ) ¿Quien creen que era? 

Aqui voy a hacer una pausa, los niños invariablemente gritan "Tuuuuuu" y tu les contestas "Ah!, veo que son un público conocedor", pero no falla que a estas alturas tienes toda la atención de los mayores y uno que otro contesta en broma el nombre de otro mago (o maga), en ese momento te detienes y volteas a ver hacia donde gritaron eso y preguntas ¿Quien dijo "fuklanito(a)" (Risas en general) "Pues va a ser que no!, es mi cuento asi que era yo" (mas risas)

Pues bien, siguiendo con el cuento, Pamela se me acerco y me dijo: (le pides que lo repita)  "Mago más guapo del mundo" (o maga mas guapa del mundo) "¿Podrias ponerle colores a mi tv?" (te diriges al publico) ¿Que creen que le contesté? (casi todos gritan que si) Le contesté que no soy técnico en tv y que de esas cosas no sé nada... (pausa para las risas) Ah! Pero sí soy Mago(a) y además tengo un montón de amiguitos en la fiesta de "sotanita" que me van a ayudar ¿verdaaaaad? (Siiiiiiiiii).

Aqui sacas los crayones que desaparecen y dices que les vas a tirar unos crayones, pero que son mágicos asi que los vas a "volver invisibles" (los desapareces y haces la pantomima de irles tirando gritandoles que los atrapen, a alguno le dices señalando el suelo "Mira, se te cayó uno, recógelo" no falla, lo empieza a buscar :D 

dices: Quiero ver a todos con la mano arriba listos para pintar, todos levanten la mano... (lo hacen), ahora vamos a pintar lineas horizontales (haces la pantomima para cada una), verticales, a ver! ¿Como se llaman estos? (haces circulos) y estos? (triangulos) en fin, haces todas las figuras geométricas que te sepas... Entonces dices Ah! Con que se saben todas! Vamos a ver... (empiezas a hacer formas al azar como rayando sin sentido) ¿Que estoy dibujando? (más respuestas sin sentido) No! Un León! (risas) ¿No saben que "El león no es como lo pintan"? (mas risas)

Ya está! vamos a guardar nuestro crayón en la bolsita de aqui (haces como que guardas un crayon en la bolsa de tu saco) algún niño o varios dirán "No tengo bolsita" tu respondes "No te preocupes, que tampoco tienes crayón" :D 

Ya de aqui puedes terminar el efecto, te puedes extender con aquello de que si se pinto, no se pinto, vamos a repetirlo, etc etc etc hasta que al final muestras que el personaje quedó completamente a colores y dices "Y Pamela fue muy, muy felíz y todos sus amiguitos le regalaron un gran, gran aplauso..."

Fin.

Espero les sirva...

----------


## magomarcos

Felicitaciones Knapp que maravilla de cuento, bello simpatico y agradable,mereces mas de un merecido fuerte aplauzo  PLAS PLAS PLAS PLAS

Saludos magomacos

----------


## CharlieCharm

Felisitaciones por tu ingenio y creatividad. Muchas gracias por el aporte  :Wink1:

----------


## nanocampos

Muuuuy bueno Knapp!!!

Se adapta perfectamente a una sesión con niños y niñas de casi cualquier edad. Interactivo, participativo, cómico, inocente... Decididamente me lo apunto (si no te importa) adaptándolo a mi forma de actuar.

Si me das tu permiso, cuando lo presente por primera vez te mando un MP y te cuento.

Un abrazo.

----------


## magicwoman

bueno a parte de lo dicho algun trukillo mas para enanos?

----------


## oli

Te deseo suerte magicwoman, seguro que te sale buena actuiacion.
Y de lo de las palabras magicas tu trankila piensa alguna graciosa como puede ser una palabra pero mal dicha que les produzca risas.

Por cierto les vas a hacer el juego del libro magico?

----------


## ignoto

Por alguna parte del foro de magia infantil hay una descripción que hizo Arena del juego "Los osos amorosos".
Funciona muy bien con esas edades utilizando voluntarios adultos.

----------


## oli

por cierto de donder eres? si no es discrepcion?

----------


## magicwoman

Oli si voy a utilizarlo de hecho estoy haciendo el pedido ya mismo yo soy de madrid y ignoto de que trata los osos amorosos?

----------


## ignoto

> Oli si voy a utilizarlo de hecho estoy haciendo el pedido ya mismo yo soy de madrid y ignoto de que trata los osos amorosos?


No te atolondres y utiliza un poco los signos de puntuación que nos aclaremos bien.

Utiliza el buscador y lo encontrarás enseguida. Es un juego que creé, basándome en un trile de Candy Fisher, y que está orientado a la magia infantil.

Tienes que leerlo. Te encantará.

----------


## magicwoman

tambien he pensado en d´lite y algo de levitacion que os parece?

----------


## magicwoman

esta muy chulo ignoto lo hare a ver que tal

----------


## Mago Knapp

> Muuuuy bueno Knapp!!!
> 
> Se adapta perfectamente a una sesión con niños y niñas de casi cualquier edad. Interactivo, participativo, cómico, inocente... Decididamente me lo apunto (si no te importa) adaptándolo a mi forma de actuar.
> 
> Si me das tu permiso, cuando lo presente por primera vez te mando un MP y te cuento.
> 
> Un abrazo.


Por supuesto! Para eso lo puse, si alguien no conoce el juego de la Tv que me mande un mail a mago.knapp@gmail.com (o me de su mail por MP) y le mando un pdf con unos dibujos que hice de como va, y claro que me encantaría que comentaran como les fue...

magicwoman, si piensas invertir te recomiendo muchisimo el "Corre conejo" (Run Rabitt run), es sin lugar a dudas uno de los mejores que hay por el partido que le sacas...
Saludos!

----------


## CharlieCharm

> magicwoman, si piensas invertir te recomiendo muchisimo el "Corre conejo" (Run Rabitt run), es sin lugar a dudas uno de los mejores que hay por el partido que le sacas...


Estube viendo en el Ba**r ese juego, y no estoi muy convencido, ¿me podrias esplicar mas o menos como va el juego? porque la esplicacion del ba**r no es muy buena.

----------


## Mago Knapp

Claro, habrás visto la imagen, ¿verdad? bueno, básicamente es el mismo juego que hace Copperfield con "Webster" (el ganso), aquel en el que se sienta con un niño y a sus espaldas hay un telon y 2 cajas en las puntas, el ganso se va pasando de una caja a la otra sin que el niño se de cuenta y termina desapareciendo, solo que lo manejas distinto, le dices a los niños 

-"Si llegaran a ver a mi conejito me avisan porque es muy travieso ¿eeeeeh?" 

Ya te imaginarás la de risas y gritos cada vez que el conejo pasa de un lado a otro (entre casita y casita se ven pasar sus orejas, tu controlas la velocidad, pueden asomarse y volverse a meter a la misma casa, pasar rapido, pasar deteniendose enmedio, etc), además el conejo se asoma también por un lado de una de las casitas, la verdad es que es comiquisimo. para rematar muestras que desapareció abriendo las 4 puertas y lo apareces donde se te ocurra.

----------


## helmet

Muy bueno el numero, sobre todo porque permite participar a los niños, y como tengan que estar quietos y callados pues siempre acabaran jodiendote algo..

----------


## ernestomisterio

> tengo pensados unos trukillos a ver que os parecen,
> 
> fabrica de caramelos
> fp
> camaleon
> varita que se rompe
> cuerda flakir
> libro de colorear
> cuerda a pañuelo
> ...


A mi, personalmente, no me gusta hacer globoflexia cuando han contratado magia. Además son niños pequeños que se llevan todo a la boca y un globo puede ser muy peligroso si lo muerden y explota.

----------


## Mago Knapp

Muy buena observación, no es recomendable dar globos a niños muy pequeños (bebés), yo en mi caso sólo uso los globos para hacer comicidad y de regalo para los ganadores del concurso, quienes obviamente nunca serán unos bebés, cualquier niño en edad suficiente para pasar a concursar ya está fuera de peligro con lo de los globos (no les da por morderlos).

Con respecto a lo de no hacer globos al menos en mi ciudad si no haces un poco de todo te mueres de hambre como mago, desgraciadamente aqui los payasos son "metodistas" (le meten a todo, son "todologos"   :Lol:  ), por la miserable cantidad de 30 o 40 dolares llegan a la fiesta antes que tus invitados, los reciben en la puerta, hacen su "show" en el cual hacen de todo menos ser payasos, magia (usualmente mal efectuada), malabares, globoflexia, ventriloquía (pésima), incluso hasta usan doble sentido (para los adultos), en fin, de todo, de ahi cantan con los niños en el pastel y se van a romper la piñata, sirven la comida e incluso algunos hasta limpian el local.

Entonces sucede que cuando la gente te llama y escucha que cobras cinco veces más por sólo una hora de show te pregunta que tanto haces durante esa hora, no le puedes contestar "sólo magia", desgraciadamente por mucho que quisiéramos hacer sólo lo que nos gusta pues también hay que pensar como empresarios, esto no deja de ser un negocio, al menos es mi caso, que sólo de esto vivo, probé de todo, tengo mejor equipo de sonido que cualquier otro artista en mi ciudad, cada año actualizo mi show y traigo cosas nuevas, cosas que jamás han visto, incluso alguna vez agregué luces (seguidor, humo, burbujas, etc) y fue en vano, desde que escuchan que no haces concursos, globoflexia, ventriloquia, etc. Consideran que tu show no está "completo"

----------


## Noelia

> A mi, personalmente, no me gusta hacer globoflexia cuando han contratado magia. Además son niños pequeños que se llevan todo a la boca y un globo puede ser muy peligroso si lo muerden y explota.


No se ha especificado qué va a hacer y a quién la globoflexia. Yo, por ejemplo, que me estoy preparando un espectáculo infantil, por supuesto que voy a hacer globoflexia también, pero no creo que me ponga a repartir globitos a diestro y siniestro, simplemente, como compensación al ayudante que haya salido conmigo, por ejemplo.
Creo que es algo que gusta siempre, aunque no sea magia.

----------


## Mago Knapp

Además lo puedes combinar con magia, por ejemplo, 

EFECTO
Cuando quieres inflar un globo este se infla "mal", ya que sólo se infla una burbuja por el centro, sin preocuparte la arrancas y la tiras para después inflar el globo normalmente

PREPARACIÓN
Inflas una burbuja pequeña y la atas por ambos lados cortando al ras las puntas, que parezca una esfera, ésta la dejas a mano oculta en la mesamaleta o donde estén tus globos (yo la dejo en mi bolsillo del saco junto al globo).
Para conseguir que el globo se infle a la mitad sólo tienes que estirar repetidas veces sólamente una porción del centro

DESARROLLO
Cuando tomas un globo (del mismo color, claro  :Lol:  ) empalmas esa burbuja, del globo inflas una porción igual a la que tienes empalmada, te detienes y dices "Ooops! empecé mal, déjenme componerlo", haces el ademán de agarrar la burbuja y mágicamente se la "arrancas" al globo (dejas escapar el aire, claro) y tiras la burbuja hacia un lado... "Ahora si..." (y lo inflas)...  :Wink:

----------


## ernestomisterio

Sigo pensando igual.

Sí estoy deacuerdo en hacer un globo como regalo al niño homenajeado, pero nada más.

Si calculas el tiempo que te vaas a tirar haciendo globos verás que representa, quizás el equivalente a otro juego.

Pero sólo es mi opinión, se que hay muchos magos que hacen globos en sus shows.

----------


## Mago Knapp

Ya me hiciste sacar los globos para calcular el tiempo...   :Lol:  

29 seg. para el perro salchicha
49 seg. para el perrito french poodle
32 seg. para el cisne

Sólo hago esas 3, y no, no me da para hacer un efecto...  :Wink:  

Además de que en mi caso hago comicidad mientras armo la figura.

----------


## magomarcos

Vamos a discrepar para variar, eso de dar regalo luego de cada efecto, es como lo hace un mago marketinero amigo, que le da golosinas, que su promotor le regala.
Ver su show es igual que ver a los monitos y caballitos del circo que luego de cada prueba le dan algo de comer.
El tema de que como mago solo no podes tabajar lo vivo, aqui en houston  Texas donde la mayoria de mis clientes son de Mexico y America central.
El mago trabaja en america del sur  y en segundo lugar estan los payasos, mas arriba ocurre lo contrario y eso que Mexico es uno de los paises donde hay mas club de magia en el mundo. No conozco el mercado europeo en los de habla ingles, veo que son mas los magos.
Yo lo pude solucionar con el payasito Tufy que me hace contrapunto, y la globoflexia va al final del show, luego que termino la parte de magia de una hora, la media hora restante globos.
Dentro del show sigo opinando que se puede usar si son parte de un efecto magico, no como regalo.
Dejando de lado que despues  te piden uno y otro y otro.
Lo cual tambien evite poniendo en un atril, una figura que tiene unos 15 o 20 globos segun la actuacion y cuando se acaban se acabaron, no hay mas.

----------


## Mago Knapp

Bueno, el perrito french se lo doy al niño que me ayuda en el primer efecto, el cisne a la niña del segundo, y el perrito salchicha ni siquiera llega a sus manos, ya que arreglo el unico concurso que hago para que queden 2 finalistas y declaro un empate, entonces saco el  perrito salchicha que hice mientras bailaban y, como es un empate, lo divido en 2 y le regalo su mitad a cada uno, mitad que antes que toquen siquiera sale volando por los aires   :Lol:  
La cosa es que si no ofreces nada de regalos la gente se va por los que sí lo hacen, como he menconado antes mi ciudad no es muy grande, y la competencia (de la desleal) sí lo es...

----------

